# What Kind Of Dog Is She?



## MissMercedes (May 1, 2011)

I got this little girl at the shelter today. She's 4 mths old and came in as a stray. I'm thinking she might have some boxer in her, but her nose isn't so flat. Any ideas what mix she is?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I see some collie in her, so maybe a collie/boxer mix.


----------



## GermanShepherd ResQR (May 4, 2011)

I believe she is a mix of pit, boxer and collie. The structure of her forelegs are definitely of the bully breed which includes the boxer. Her tail reflects the tri color of a collie and the shape of her head and muzzle looks like a boxer and pit.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I definitely see Boxer in her colouring. Not sure what else though. She sure is pretty.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I dunno, I see a boxer/shepherd mix...


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

My bet's on Border Collie / Boxer mix too, though I don't see any shepherd in her actually.


----------



## DogsGoneWild (May 5, 2011)

I can see both Collie and Boxer in her.


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

I think she is a Beagle/Boxer mix, but i don't see any Collie in her.


----------

